#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  А может встретиться на ретрите Чокьи Нима?

## pluzh

Привет, друзья - писатели/читатели форума! Пришел сегодня на работу и возникла тривиальная идея - а не встретиться ли нам на ретрите Чокьи Нима Ринпоче поситителями этого форума :Big Grin:  Выезжаю в Москву в субботу утром и буду уже где-то в обед. Если у кого есть желание или какие-либо предложения - Ю АР ВЕЛКАМ :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Мария Иванова

> Привет, друзья - писатели/читатели форума! Пришел сегодня на работу и возникла тривиальная идея - а не встретиться ли нам на ретрите Чокьи Нима Ринпоче поситителями этого форума Выезжаю в Москву в субботу утром и буду уже где-то в обед. Если у кого есть желание или какие-либо предложения - Ю АР ВЕЛКАМ !


эээ.. :Smilie: ))
ну давайте встречаться! 
можно в том месте где инфа вешается повесить объяву - типа стрелка в полночь на третьей скамейке слева у четвертого корпуса :Smilie:

----------


## pluzh

> эээ..))
> ну давайте встречаться! 
> можно в том месте где инфа вешается повесить объяву - типа стрелка в полночь на третьей скамейке слева у четвертого корпуса


Как вариант :Smilie:   а еще можно в Москве перед лекцией пересечся... кто-нибудь, кстати, едет на автобусе, что отправляется после лекции?

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

я еду на автобусе после лекции, если меня кто узнает подходите  :Smilie: .
главная примета - очки  :Smilie:

----------


## pluzh

> я еду на автобусе после лекции, если меня кто узнает подходите .
> главная примета - очки


Отлично! Моя главная примета - белая, коротко стриженная голова и штаны с карманами :Big Grin:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А зачем

----------


## pluzh

> А зачем


Хм... ну какбы а почему нет? :Confused:

----------


## Aleksey L.

а куда едет автобус  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## pluzh

> а куда едет автобус  ?


До пансионата «Салют»  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

Я буду только на завтрашней лекции.
Всем кто узнает, заранее ПРЕВЕД!  :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

Римпоче, с ближайшим окружением.

----------


## куру хунг

Римпоче, важное сообщение.

----------


## куру хунг

Алтарь

----------


## куру хунг

Самый "большой" нингма Санкт-Петербурга, да и всей России, он же- Пема Бенза :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

Сергей Ракитин.

----------


## куру хунг

Шераб Вангчук, во всей красе и при регалиях :Smilie:  .

----------


## куру хунг

Из бывших бээфовцев:несравнненый Бодхапбаха(слева) и Максим А.(он же Максим Андреич, он же Бодхичен)

----------


## Аньезка

Да-да, Бодхипбаха был замечен и на Чоге, и на Чокьи.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tsewang Donden

за фото Шераба спасиба  :Smilie:  ку церинг, Шераб Вангчук! теплейшие пожелания и сердечные молитвы о свершении всех желаний. жаль ты не сможешь этого прочесть.

----------


## Грег

Надо перенести и эти сюда:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=11
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=12

----------


## Мария Иванова

> Шераб Вангчук, во всей красе и при регалиях .


интересно, а что вот означают такие одежды?

кстати, спасибо за фотки! так вот вы какие, северные олени!..

буду теперь знать народ не только в лицо :Smilie: )

----------


## Грег

> интересно, а что вот означают такие одежды?
> ...


Как мне объяснили - практикующий мирянин, насколько я понял.

----------


## Buural

Массовые  :Smilie:  

http://photofile.ru/express/yoresofo...e/305072/full/
http://photofile.ru/express/yoresofo...e/305124/full/

----------


## Аньезка

> Массовые  
> 
> http://photofile.ru/express/yoresofo...e/305072/full/
> http://photofile.ru/express/yoresofo...e/305124/full/


Спасибо! Было приятно увидеть знакомые лица любимых белорусских буддистов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Есть идея съездить 1-12 января в Непал в монастырь к ЧНР. Двое человек уже есть, еще хочет кто?

----------


## Маша_ла

А там это Марина Донская в голубом костюме? У кого-нибудь есть ее координаты?

----------


## Mylene

> Массовые  
> 
> http://photofile.ru/express/yoresofo...e/305072/full/
> http://photofile.ru/express/yoresofo...e/305124/full/


Паша передает привет  :Wink:  
Говорит, что расшифровал тебя.

----------

